# Walnut Acre Woodworking?



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I just purchased a BORK riving knife for my Jet saw. Got it on line from the bork store. When I made my purchase it was invoiced to Walnut Acre Woodworking. Anyone else who purchased a BORK from the BORK store had it go this way?


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Walnut Acres is the company that makes the BORK.


----------

